# weight distribution system



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Make an appointment with a place that installs hitches and I bet they can help you out more. They'll be able to show how to adjust it properly and if the arms are too long they could possibly order those for you without having to buy a whole new system.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Check with a camper dealer, they use weight distribution hitches because the campers are so top heavy. 

I've never seen one on a horse trailer, but maybe other people use them?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> Check with a camper dealer, they use weight distribution hitches because the campers are so top heavy.
> 
> I've never seen one on a horse trailer, but maybe other people use them?


I've never seen sway bars on a horse trailer either. Maybe the Seller was under-trucked and needed the sway bars from that perspective?

DH has them on his race car trailer. 

I've pulled a 4-horse stock trailer since the 1970's, moved my horses twice across the U.S. in that trailer and never had the need for sway bars.

I agree to take the rig to a camper place that does hitch installations and let them help you figure this out:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a weight distribution hitch on our bumper pull horse trailer.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I have a weight distribution hitch on our bumper pull horse trailer.


Why do you have one on there? Just curious because I've never heard of it...most horse trailers are already set up to pull appropriately "as is". Did a trailer dealer suggest it?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> Why do you have one on there? Just curious because I've never heard of it...most horse trailers are already set up to pull appropriately "as is". Did a trailer dealer suggest it?


This inquiring mind is also curious because my only thought, to reiterate, is the tow vehicle not being big enough:smile::smile:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My f150 requires weight distribution for towing over 5000lbs. My trailer fully loaded with 2 horses and tack is right at the borderline of 5000lbs. When i bought the trailer, it came with it. The prior owner of the trailer had a van so they had it installed. 

I towed without it today, and my truck was fine. I'm not certain i actually need it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Why do you have one on there? Just curious because I've never heard of it...most horse trailers are already set up to pull appropriately "as is". Did a trailer dealer suggest it?





walkinthewalk said:


> This inquiring mind is also curious because my only thought, to reiterate, is the tow vehicle not being big enough:smile::smile:



Not the dealer, hubby insisted as an added safety feature plus less wear and tear on the rear end of your towing vehicle. I pulled it with an SUV (Jimmy and then Jeep Grand Cherokee). It takes a certain percentage (sorry can't remember exact) of the weight off the rear axle of the towing vehicle and puts it onto the trailer axles.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops, don't listen to me. It moves some of the weight to the front axles of your towing vehicle. Here maybe this will provide better info for those curious.


https://www.doubledtrailers.com/what-is-a-weight-distribution-hitch-and-why-do-i-need-one/


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> My f150 requires weight distribution for towing over 5000lbs. My trailer fully loaded with 2 horses and tack is right at the borderline of 5000lbs. When i bought the trailer, it came with it. The prior owner of the trailer had a van so they had it installed.
> 
> I towed without it today, and my truck was fine. I'm not certain i actually need it.


Is it your hitch that is limited to 5000 pounds or the truck? Would not tow anything over the vehicle tow rating. I always heard to tow no more than 80% of capacity and is what I have always followed.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

4horses said:


> The trailer is not level with this setup. The bolts need to be removed and the hitch lowered at least one hole, but that still doesn't fix the problem of the bars being too long.



I don't know much about weight distribution setups. I've seen several with bars that seem too long like yours. It appears to me that whether you use it or remove it, you need a hitch with more drop in it for your trailer to tow level.


etrailer is a web site that has a lot of good videos and tutorials; you might find something there that would ease your mind about your setup.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Different hitch*

For an F150 you can really haul without. They are nice to have(we have one as well), but I only use it when I'm driving out a long ways and even then will only use it if it's driving on small bumpy roads. You can definitely do without they are just nice to have to help save the shocks on your truck. The set up we have for our trailer is as the picture below(not our actual trailer in picture). Much better system because you can tighten the chain as needed. Next time Im at the trailer I can take a picture, but its identical to the photo I'm attaching.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes as others suggested take it too a place for pro advise . Also adjusting ball and bracket level as suggested also . 

Also its hard too tell from pics but when you tow you want your chains CROSSED to act like a cradle if your hitch ever come loose from ball .

Also someone can drill a hole in bar and you can reverse your u bolt and adjust chains more towards center free of rubbing on steel . One hole forward on each bar should do it and like i said reverse U and use the one hole already drilled .


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@Rawhide "Also its hard too tell from pics but when you tow you want your chains CROSSED to act like a cradle if your hitch ever come loose from ball ."

Thank you so much for that. I cross the chains on every thing I have ever pulled and knew there was a reason but couldn't ever figure why. That gives the best visual.


----------

